
Show HN: A semi-perma death minecraft server - reddytowns
http://thequietcraft.com
======
RNanoware
Fascinating concept!

Although the "scoped" chat feature is only an ancillary addition to the larger
idea, it is something I've felt is much-needed in the experience of not just
Minecraft, but multiplayer games in general. Imagine how much more intense a
capture-the-flag style strategy game would be if you could only hear your
teammates' voices when your in-game character was within in-game shouting
distance. Going further, one could explore the capabilities of surround-sound
headsets that could "project" your teammates' voices into your ears from the
direction they are standing relative to you in-game.

We are all so excited about the recent progress in _visual_ virtual reality,
but the untapped potential in our auditory VR experience (especially in a
social sense) is worth reckoning.

